# 1 Total Archery Challenge (TAC) Ticket - Saturday



## AndrewW (Aug 26, 2013)

Selling 1 Total Archery Challenge (TAC) Ticket for the Nock On course, Saturday at 8am. I am unable to go due to this week’s work schedule. Asking $60. Once purchased I will send an email to TAC who can change the owner to your name, we do not need to meet, just pay via Paypal or Venmo.


----------



## AndrewW (Aug 26, 2013)

Sold


----------

